# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  s.r.l. unipersonali

## moholo

FACCIAMO UN PO DI CHIAREZZA! 
Una s.r.l. unipersonale, con socio unico-amministratore, che responsabilita' ha verso : fornitori, banche, fisco, dipendenti, per mancato pagamento di : forniture, iva, inps, tasse in genere, stipendi; anche se il sociounico-amministratore risulta proprietario di immobili che sono pero' esclusi nella capitalizzazione della s.r.l. ( capitale sociale : 10000,00 euro, nessuna firma depositaria in banca per garanzie)? grazie!!!

----------


## stqr

La s.r.l. unipersonale, in quanto soggetto giuridico autonomo, ha piena responsabilità per tutte le obbligazioni da essa contratte, quindi più specificatamente ha piena responsabilità per i debiti vs. fornitori/stato/inps ecc.  e in quanto tale può e deve rispondere con i beni e le proprietà ad essa intestate (se ne ha) per tali debiti se ad esempio un creditore promuove un decreto ingiuntivo per la ricossione coattiva del credito.
L'amministratore unico nonchè socio della s.r.l. unipersonale è responsabile/aggredibile in prima battuta per i debiti che egli stesso ha contratto nel corso del suo mandato come amministratore ma in nome e per conto della società solo per il valore delle quote della società da lui possedute e non anche con i beni personali (altrimenti non sarebbe una S.r.l.).
Con riferimento alla sua posizione di persona fisica e quindi con riferimento ad eventuali beni personali (immobili, conti correnti, azioni) non intestati alla s.r.l va detto che i suddetti beni sono aggredibili dai creditori solo a seguito di un'azione di responsabilità (tipicamente per l'intervento del curatore fallimentare in caso di fallimento); tale azione di responsabilità è abbastanza tipica nelle procedure concorsuali ed è, almeno per le casisitiche fin qui viste sul campo, frequente.

----------


## moholo

> La s.r.l. unipersonale, in quanto soggetto giuridico autonomo, ha piena responsabilità per tutte le obbligazioni da essa contratte, quindi più specificatamente ha piena responsabilità per i debiti vs. fornitori/stato/inps ecc.  e in quanto tale può e deve rispondere con i beni e le proprietà ad essa intestate (se ne ha) per tali debiti se ad esempio un creditore promuove un decreto ingiuntivo per la ricossione coattiva del credito.
> L'amministratore unico nonchè socio della s.r.l. unipersonale è responsabile/aggredibile in prima battuta per i debiti che egli stesso ha contratto nel corso del suo mandato come amministratore ma in nome e per conto della società solo per il valore delle quote della società da lui possedute e non anche con i beni personali (altrimenti non sarebbe una S.r.l.).
> Con riferimento alla sua posizione di persona fisica e quindi con riferimento ad eventuali beni personali (immobili, conti correnti, azioni) non intestati alla s.r.l va detto che i suddetti beni sono aggredibili dai creditori solo a seguito di un'azione di responsabilità (tipicamente per l'intervento del curatore fallimentare in caso di fallimento); tale azione di responsabilità è abbastanza tipica nelle procedure concorsuali ed è, almeno per le casisitiche fin qui viste sul campo, frequente.

  Quindi in caso di mancato pagamento verso fornitori,fisco,tasse in genere,il sociounico-amministratore verra' comunque aggredito( se i beni della s.r.l. non basteranno a garantire il pagamento di tali debiti), dei suoi beni personali!

----------


## stqr

Non è automatico ma è possibile/probabile.
Dipende: 1) dall'aggressività dei singoli creditori (che a sua volta dipende dall'ammontare delle singole posizioni creditorie, che se non sono particolarmente rilevanti possono scoraggiare una azione legale/decreto ingiuntivo/istanza fallimentare, tutte azioni che hanno inevitabili costi per il creditored) 2) dall'atteggiamento del curatore fallimentare (il quale è solito proporre l'azione di responsabilità vs. l'amministratore, con una certa facilità soprattutto se l'amministratore ha dei beni personali su cui rivalersi.

----------


## sapcons

> Quindi in caso di mancato pagamento verso fornitori,fisco,tasse in genere,il sociounico-amministratore verra' comunque aggredito( se i beni della s.r.l. non basteranno a garantire il pagamento di tali debiti), dei suoi beni personali!

  Si verrà aggredito sino alla concorrenza al massimo di 10.000 euro (pari a un quarto del valore di un box a Milano)davvero irrisoria se pensiamo alla potenzialità di esposizione debitoria che può essere raggiunta in taluni settori. 
Davvero risibile...

----------


## moholo

> Non è automatico ma è possibile/probabile.
> Dipende: 1) dall'aggressività dei singoli creditori (che a sua volta dipende dall'ammontare delle singole posizioni creditorie, che se non sono particolarmente rilevanti possono scoraggiare una azione legale/decreto ingiuntivo/istanza fallimentare, tutte azioni che hanno inevitabili costi per il creditored) 2) dall'atteggiamento del curatore fallimentare (il quale è solito proporre l'azione di responsabilità vs. l'amministratore, con una certa facilità soprattutto se l'amministratore ha dei beni personali su cui rivalersi.

  La " DITTA " perfetta e come il delitto perfetto, non esiste!, tranne nel caso in cui il sociounico-amministratore non possiede beni intestati di nessuna natura e quindi non aggredibile.
L'idea di questo forum, no ne' solo per capire il modo di essere imprenditori senza " rischiare" niente dei propri beni a danno degli altri, ma fa riflettere il caso in cui un imprenditore, dopo anni di mutuo, di leasing, di sacrifici, a causa di situazioni sgradevoli come un incidente stradale ad esempio, che lo portano a non poter lavorare,si vede a suo malgrado, togliere tutto quello che negli anni precedenti, magari anche con l'aiuto dei genitori, ha costruito.
E' vero che potrebbe assicurarsi come fanno molti calciatori o star del cinema, ma conoscendo le assicurazioni, passano anni se non decenni prima che elargiscono una cifra che sicuramente sara' irrisoria o comunque dopo anni di battaglie legali, le cifre svaniscono in parcelle legali!

----------


## moholo

> Si verrà aggredito sino alla concorrenza al massimo di 10.000 euro (pari a un quarto del valore di un box a Milano)davvero irrisoria se pensiamo alla potenzialità di esposizione debitoria che può essere raggiunta in taluni settori. 
> Davvero risibile...

  
SAPCONS, dalla risposta precedentemente fatta da STQR, dici il contrario?!!
STQUR, dice che oltre al capitale sociale ( 10000,00 euro) e ad eventuali beni intestati alla ditta, i creditori possono rivalersi sui beni del sociounico-amministratore.

----------


## sapcons

Io ho risposto sulla base di questa affermazione "L'amministratore unico nonchè socio della s.r.l. unipersonale è responsabile/aggredibile in prima battuta per i debiti che egli stesso ha contratto nel corso del suo mandato come amministratore ma in nome e per conto della società *solo per il valore delle quote della società da lui possedute e non anche con i beni personali (altrimenti non sarebbe una S.r.l.)."* 
Ciao

----------


## moholo

> Io ho risposto sulla base di questa affermazione "L'amministratore unico nonchè socio della s.r.l. unipersonale è responsabile/aggredibile in prima battuta per i debiti che egli stesso ha contratto nel corso del suo mandato come amministratore ma in nome e per conto della società *solo per il valore delle quote della società da lui possedute e non anche con i beni personali (altrimenti non sarebbe una S.r.l.)."* 
> Ciao

  Resta di fatto che l'amministratore unico,nonche' unico socio della s.r.l. unipersonale e' aggredibile per i debiti che egli stesso ha contratto per nome e per conto della societa', prima con i beni della societa' stessa, in seconda battuta qualora no bastassero con i beni propri dell'amministratore. :Cool:

----------


## paolo1408

ciao, interessava anche a me questa cosa, perchè stavo pensando di aprire una srl unipersonale, e ho trovato questo:  _L'art. 2497 del Codice Civile richiama l'attenzione sulla responsabilità dell'unico socio e fissa i soli tre casi in cui può essere chiamato a rispondere illimitatamente delle obbligazioni assunte, con tutto il proprio capitale:
a) quando sia una persona giuridica ovvero sia socio unico di altra società di capitali;
b) quando i conferimenti non siano stati effettuati secondo quanto previsto dall'art. 2476, secondo e terzo comma (capitale sociale non versato interamente); 
c) fino a quando la società (dal momento della costituzione) non ha depositato al Registro delle imprese la dichiarazione contenente tutte le generalità del socio unico._  
Ho sviluppato un'applicazione web e vorrei aprire una SRL che sarà proprietaria di questa applicazione. 
Facciamo un caso semplice, in cui l'SRL ha una sede legale da cui un bel giorno scoppia una tubatura che innaffia il soffitto del negozio sottostante che (foruna...) vende pellicce, e fa un danno da 100mila euro. 
Il negozio di pellicce chiede un risarcimento; quello che vorrei sapere è se la società SRL risponde a questo genere di "debiti" con i soli capitali sociali, oppure ne risponde l'amministratore con i propri. 
Grazie

----------


## bob1979

uppo questa discussione, per non aprirne una nuova, e mi scuso in anticipo, se ho sbagliato.. 
ma l'ammministratice di una srl unipersonale(che è anche l'unico socio della societa),che lavora a titolo gratuito,e versa i contributi alla gestione commercianti, puo chiedere la il congedo di maternita come lavoratrice autonoma?
grazie per le risposte

----------


## paolab

non ci avevo mai pensato, ma in effetti perchè no?
versa i contributi INPS come qualunque commerciante, quindi le spetta...

----------


## aspinillo

> Si verrà aggredito sino alla concorrenza al massimo di 10.000 euro (pari a un quarto del valore di un box a Milano)davvero irrisoria se pensiamo alla potenzialità di esposizione debitoria che può essere raggiunta in taluni settori. 
> Davvero risibile...

  Se la srl ad esempio, oltre il capitale sociale di 10.000 euro possiede anche un fabbricato in corso di costruzione del valore di € 200.000, che sta ultimando per metterlo in vendita, in caso abbia un debito di € 150.000 con un terzo estraneo, verrà aggredito solo il capitale sociale o anche il fabbricato?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Anche il fabbricato, come bene di proprietà della srl.

----------


## aspinillo

> Anche il fabbricato, come bene di proprietà della srl.

  Ok, grazie!

----------


## aspinillo

Essendo stata costituita una srl unipersonale, versati i relativi 10/10, con le seguenti scritture: soci c/sottoscrizioni (D) a capitale sociale (A), nel bilancio abbreviato la voce capitale sociale di 10.000 euro va nel passivo A I, mentre nell'attivo i 10.000 vanno nella voce A II credito verso soci per versamenti ancora dovuti?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Essendo stata costituita una srl unipersonale, versati i relativi 10/10, con le seguenti scritture: soci c/sottoscrizioni (D) a capitale sociale (A), nel bilancio abbreviato la voce capitale sociale di 10.000 euro va nel passivo A I, mentre nell'attivo i 10.000 vanno nella voce A II credito verso soci per versamenti ancora dovuti?

  Per costituire la srl unipersonale, tutti i decimi sono stati versati, no?

----------


## aspinillo

Sì, sono stati tutti versati. Ma se c'è errore, di come ho capito, come inserire nel bilancio correttamente le poste?

----------


## bepizomon

per costituirla il capitale sociale doveva essere interamente versato.
nel bilancio abbreviato non indichi "soci per versamenti ancora dovuti" ma "banca c/c"

----------


## aspinillo

> per costituirla il capitale sociale doveva essere interamente versato.
> nel bilancio abbreviato non indichi "soci per versamenti ancora dovuti" ma "banca c/c"

  Ok, grazie, alla voce IV disponibilità liquide   1) depositi bancari e postali.

----------


## aspinillo

Una srl unipersonale sempre con capitale di 10.000 euro già versato alla costituzione, ha ricevuto dal marito della socia unica € 60.000, tramite bonifico bancario a titolo di favore esente da interessi, per far fronte all'acquisto di un terreno dove verrà costruita una bifamiliare da destinare alla vendita. Si era pensato di inquadrare tale somma come finanziamento da socio e iscriverla nel bilancio: 
nel passivo alla voce Debiti v/soci per finanziamenti, esigibili oltre l'anno successivo; e all'attivo Crediti v/soci per versamenti ancora dovuti alla voce  A  I)  ancora dovuti. Premetto che lo scambio di corrispondenza tra socio e amministratore non è stato fatto, perché sono la stessa persona e ritengo, dato la stretta parentela, che la somma possa essere donata anche a titolo gratuito. Correggetemi dove sbaglio!

----------


## paolab

perchè scrivi che si tratta della stessa persona (finanziatore e socio) quando invece all'inizio hai scritto che la SRL riceve i soldi dal marito dell'unica socia?
secondo me non è corretta la tua soluzione. Ti propongo invece: banca c/c @ debiti verso sig. marito
ti consiglio di mettere in piedi uno scambio di corrispondenza altrimenti se c'e' un controllo paghi il 3% di registro + sanzioni e interessi. 
quando la società lo potrà fare restituirà al marito finanziatore i suoi soldi (prevedere tempi - almeno all'incirca - nello scambio di corrispondenza, nella quale verrà altresì evidenziato che non maturano interessi).
Fare anche verbale assemblea soci (uno solo!) dove si indica l'opportunità di ricevere tale prestito anzichè avvalersi di eventuali debiti bancari

----------


## aspinillo

> perchè scrivi che si tratta della stessa persona (finanziatore e socio) quando invece all'inizio hai scritto che la SRL riceve i soldi dal marito dell'unica socia?
> secondo me non è corretta la tua soluzione. Ti propongo invece: banca c/c @ debiti verso sig. marito
> ti consiglio di mettere in piedi uno scambio di corrispondenza altrimenti se c'e' un controllo paghi il 3% di registro + sanzioni e interessi. 
> quando la società lo potrà fare restituirà al marito finanziatore i suoi soldi (prevedere tempi - almeno all'incirca - nello scambio di corrispondenza, nella quale verrà altresì evidenziato che non maturano interessi).
> Fare anche verbale assemblea soci (uno solo!) dove si indica l'opportunità di ricevere tale prestito anzichè avvalersi di eventuali debiti bancari

  Ok, grazie della risposta!

----------


## aspinillo

Ancora una domanda! Una srlu  è stata costituita senza che il socio unico abbia effettuato la separazione dei beni con il coniuge.
Il 50% del capitale sociale cade in comunione, tenendo conto dei vari orientamenti ( responsabilità limitata o illimitata)?  Se è vero, cade in comunione solo la quota di capitale sociale o anche la quota del patrimonio della srl ? Se cio' è anche vero, può un creditore pignorare la quota di capitale sociale in comunione, e anche la quota di patrimonio della srl, se il coniuge del socio unico ha dei debiti che non riesce a pagare?

----------


## aspinillo

> Ancora una domanda! Una srlu  è stata costituita senza che il socio unico abbia effettuato la separazione dei beni con il coniuge.
> Il 50% del capitale sociale cade in comunione, tenendo conto dei vari orientamenti ( responsabilità limitata o illimitata)?  Se è vero, cade in comunione solo la quota di capitale sociale o anche la quota del patrimonio della srl ? Se cio' è anche vero, può un creditore pignorare la quota di capitale sociale in comunione, e anche la quota di patrimonio della srl, se il coniuge del socio unico ha dei debiti che non riesce a pagare?

   Consigli da qualche esperto?

----------


## piscualo

> La s.r.l. unipersonale, in quanto soggetto giuridico autonomo, ha piena responsabilità per tutte le obbligazioni da essa contratte, quindi più specificatamente ha piena responsabilità per i debiti vs. fornitori/stato/inps ecc.  e in quanto tale può e deve rispondere con i beni e le proprietà ad essa intestate (se ne ha) per tali debiti se ad esempio un creditore promuove un decreto ingiuntivo per la ricossione coattiva del credito.
> L'amministratore unico nonchè socio della s.r.l. unipersonale è responsabile/aggredibile in prima battuta per i debiti che egli stesso ha contratto nel corso del suo mandato come amministratore ma in nome e per conto della società solo per il valore delle quote della società da lui possedute e non anche con i beni personali (altrimenti non sarebbe una S.r.l.).
> Con riferimento alla sua posizione di persona fisica e quindi con riferimento ad eventuali beni personali (immobili, conti correnti, azioni) non intestati alla s.r.l va detto che i suddetti beni sono aggredibili dai creditori solo a seguito di un'azione di responsabilità (tipicamente per l'intervento del curatore fallimentare in caso di fallimento); tale azione di responsabilità è abbastanza tipica nelle procedure concorsuali ed è, almeno per le casisitiche fin qui viste sul campo, frequente.

  
Salve, scusate se riprendo questa discussione,
ho dato un'occghiata in giro ma, almeno che non mi sia sfuggita, non ho trovato una risposta ai miei quesiti, per cui ringrazio sin d'ora chi riuscirà a darmeli. 
SRL unipersonale, dove alla costituzione il capitale sociale è di 47.000 , attualmente non ha liquidità, anzi ha debiti verso le benche, lising, ecc., io e dei miei colleghi ci siamo dimessi perchè ormai da mesi non ci dava lo stipendio e abbiamo accumulato un credito di circa 40.000 , volevo capire, visto che il capitale sociale non c'è (in liquidità), il socio unico nonchè amministratore, in questo caso viene aggredito, in caso di decreto ingiuntivo, con beni personali fino a 47.000  o per meglio dire fino a 40.000  (nostro credito)?
Qualora non abbia versato interamente il capitale sociale (47.000  dichiarati in costituzione), è aggredibile con i suoi beni personali?
Grazie.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Salve, scusate se riprendo questa discussione,
> ho dato un'occghiata in giro ma, almeno che non mi sia sfuggita, non ho trovato una risposta ai miei quesiti, per cui ringrazio sin d'ora chi riuscirà a darmeli. 
> SRL unipersonale, dove alla costituzione il capitale sociale è di 47.000 €, attualmente non ha liquidità, anzi ha debiti verso le benche, lising, ecc., io e dei miei colleghi ci siamo dimessi perchè ormai da mesi non ci dava lo stipendio e abbiamo accumulato un credito di circa 40.000 €, volevo capire, visto che il capitale sociale non c'è (in liquidità), il socio unico nonchè amministratore, in questo caso viene aggredito, in caso di decreto ingiuntivo, con beni personali fino a 47.000 € o per meglio dire fino a 40.000 € (nostro credito)?
> Qualora non abbia versato interamente il capitale sociale (47.000 € dichiarati in costituzione), è aggredibile con i suoi beni personali?
> Grazie.

  Nelle srl unipersonali il capitale sociale deve essere interamente versato all'atto della costituzione, per cui mi sembra difficile che il notaio abbia rogato l'atto in assenza di versamento. Se inoltre ci sono altre irregolaritá nello svolgimento del mandato amministrativo si potrá avviare l'azione di responsabilità civile contro l'amministratore ai sensi dell'art. 2392 e ss. del codice civile. I tempi di giustizia sono piuttosto lunghi, ma è l'unica strada perseguibile per un recupero del credito, se quest'ultimo ha beni aggredibili.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> volevo capire, visto che il capitale sociale non c'è (in liquidità), il socio unico nonchè amministratore, in questo caso viene aggredito, in caso di decreto ingiuntivo, con beni personali fino a 47.000 € o per meglio dire fino a 40.000 € (nostro credito)?
> Qualora non abbia versato interamente il capitale sociale (47.000 € dichiarati in costituzione), è aggredibile con i suoi beni personali?
> Grazie.

  Il socio unico di srl risponde sempre e solo per il capitale conferito.

----------


## piscualo

> Il socio unico di srl risponde sempre e solo per il capitale conferito.

  Ok, ma se questo capitale, che dovrebbe esserci (in liquidità) non c'è, perchè lo ha utilizzato, lui risponde con beni personali fino ai 47,000 euro o no, è agredibile personalmente? 
Grazie

----------


## roby

No, il socio unico non e' aggredìbile personalmente, salvo se per eventuali specifici debiti ha messo una forma di garanzia personale (capita quasi sempre con le banche che sono molto brave nel tutelarsi)
Quindi non risponde con i beni personali.
"Semplicemente" (per modo di dire!) il socio di srl (socio unico o non) perde il capitale investito nella società

----------


## piscualo

> No, il socio unico non e' aggredìbile personalmente, salvo se per eventuali specifici debiti ha messo una forma di garanzia personale (capita quasi sempre con le banche che sono molto brave nel tutelarsi)
> Quindi non risponde con i beni personali.
> "Semplicemente" (per modo di dire!) il socio di srl (socio unico o non) perde il capitale investito nella società

  E se non ha versato interamente il capitale? 
Mettiamo che alla costituzione abbia versato il 25-50% e poi niente altro?
Ma che responsabilità limitata è se non si può agredire il capitale sociale perchè lui l'ha speso?
Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

> E se non ha versato interamente il capitale? 
> Mettiamo che alla costituzione abbia versato il 25-50% e poi niente altro?

  Non si può costituire una srl unipersonale se non versi tutto il capitale sociale, o ricordo male?

----------


## roby

diciamo che si può... e così facendo si perde la limitazione della responsabilità. Quindi: no versamento? = responsabilità ILLIMITATA del socio

----------


## aspinillo

> Ancora una domanda! Una srlu  è stata costituita senza che il socio unico abbia effettuato la separazione dei beni con il coniuge.
> Il 50% del capitale sociale cade in comunione, tenendo conto dei vari orientamenti ( responsabilità limitata o illimitata)?  Se è vero, cade in comunione solo la quota di capitale sociale o anche la quota del patrimonio della srl ? Se cio' è anche vero, può un creditore pignorare la quota di capitale sociale in comunione, e anche la quota di patrimonio della srl, se il coniuge del socio unico ha dei debiti che non riesce a pagare?

  A questo mio quesito, non ho trovato risposta. Il mio dubbio è che non avendo fatto la separazione i coniugi rischiano tutti e due, perciò lo ripropongo di nuovo!  :EEK!:  
Grazie a tutti!
Inviato dal mio HUAWEI Y550-L01 utilizzando Tapatalk

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Nelle Srl rischia solo la società con il suo patrimonio trattandosi di soggetti dotati di personalità giuridica. Qual è il significato di " Persona Giuridica" si tratta di un soggetto diverso da una persona fisica che è autonomamente dotato di legittimazione attiva e passiva e responsabile in proprio delle obbligazioni giuridiche contratte per mezzo delle persone che li rappresentano (amministratori). Il patrimonio societario è distinto dal patrimonio personale dei soci che partecipano alla società ed è l'unico elemento di garanzia per i creditori sociali. Il coinvolgimento del patrimonio personale degli amministratori postula una dichiarazione di condanna conseguente ad un'azione per responsabilità civile per "mala gestio" senza della quale nessun creditore potrá mai aggredire il patrimonio personale degli amministratori e men che mai il patrimonio personale dei soci. Certo nei casi di socio unico che svolge l'incarico di amministratore aggredendo l'amministratore  si aggredirá implicitamente anche il socio, ma l'estensione delle richieste di credito al patrimonio personale richiede sempre un decreto di condanna per responsabilità amministrativa, non esistono automatismi di sorta, ma solo lunghi processi civili. L'ultimo che ho personalmente affrontato in qualità di curatore fallimentare è durato solo in primo grado 16 anni, con una conclusione a favore dell'amministratore per non aver provato rigorosamente il diretto coinvolgimento dello stesso nella effettuazione dell'azione dannosa, sebbene mancassero completamente le scritture contabili della società fallita e questo fatto è stato convalidato dalla sentenza. Quanto poi alla circostanza che in presenza di comunione di beni anche la quota societaria risulterebbe interessata da tale regime patrimoniale, con tutti gli effetti conseguenti, ritengo che questa posizione sia del tutto immotivata in quanto la partecipazione societaria è un bene personale visto che al momento della costituzione non viene invitato il coniuge del socio per chiederne l'autorizzazione alla sottoscrizione come quota condivisa.

----------


## Michele Pili

Buonasera! Innanzitutto complimenti per il forum, è molto ricco di informazioni utili  :Smile:  
Riporto su questo thread per non aprirne un altro sulle SRL unipersonali che, come ho già avuto modo di vedere con la funzione di ricerca, è molto gettonato. Tuttavia non ho trovato negli altri argomenti già discussi soluzioni esaurienti ai miei dubbi. Anticipo subito che non sono al momento titolare di una società, sto solo cercando di orientarmi. 
Dunque, caso SRL unipersonale ordinaria con versamento sociale completo. Essendo socio unico e titolare del 100% del capitale versato, la partecipazione è pertanto da considerarsi di natura qualificata anche se non quotata? Se si, cosa comporta questo a livello di tassazione sia nel caso di compenso all'amministratore, sia in quello di distribuzione degli utili? Cordialmente,  
Michele

----------

